# Ford 1920 Axle seals



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I noticed the NH parts website only shows hub bearings and seals for the 2WD version of the 1920 and the 4WD the hub assemblies are not expanded into parts. 

Does that mean the 2WD hub bearing and seals fit the 4WD ? 

https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr126971ag9414


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Question: "Does that mean the 2WD hub bearing and seals fit the 4WD?"

Answer: No. See items #2, #5, & #8 in the the section "FINAL REDUCTION GEARS - 1920 W/FWD"


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Thanks BigT you found it. I'm replacing the other side and for some reason my brain insisted a right hand schematic... 

After inspection this isn't a hub seal leak...


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

The gear reduction box is leaking... fun times


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I attempted a repair on the reduction box seal. I made this mistake of pulling off the lower bearing cap, which was unnecessary. The manual can be misleading sometimes and resulted in unnecessary work.

I say attempted because the RTV from my mistake is still drying. I'll see if it holds oil tomorrow. 

I also got a chance to weld up my power steering hydraulic cylinder which suffered an ill fated encounter with an object during its life with the previous owner. 

Here are some pics. Motor arrives tomorrow and a new adventure begins.


----------

